# How to make sure that the Indian Degree is recognised by DIAC?



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Is there any central list or perhaps they clear all AICTE approved ones?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> Is there any central list or perhaps they clear all AICTE approved ones?


At least I couldn't find one and this why they have assessing authorities. As much as I know, they go by SEOUL accord and one can apply at their site to find out whether a particular degree is part of it or not, but there is a charge for that too.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I am getting my experience assessed with ACS. How/Where to get the Degree assessed?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@Immiseek

Where to apply (Where you have seen them asking for a fee)?


----------



## aditya_ (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Trinka,
how are you going about applying for immigration ? is it through some consultancy ? also do you have any work experience ? I too am looking for more information on where to get your education credentials verified . ACS is for for work experience as you stated. I was told by [some one] about NOOSR australia qualification. but this seems like misinformation because it is stated on their website that they are't the body in concern for education credentials evaluation for migration


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> I am getting my experience assessed with ACS. How/Where to get the Degree assessed?


ACS assesses both your qualification and work experience, provided your qualification is an ICT one. Given below is a sample of my assessment from ACS.

'Your Bachelor of Technology from XYZ University has been assesed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing'

In case your qualification does not have enough ICT subjects you can get it assessed seperately from vetassess.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Applying on my own. I have 9 + years exp in IT as a Sysadmin.

I did goto Y-Axis but they charge like 85000 in fees alone. Also their consultant had the wrong information about IELTS score validity. He told me that these are valid for one year.


Though I don't believe the following link, I am reasonably sure that IELTS scores are valid for two years. After two years, I will lose many points so I am not thinking about those.

================================================
In other changes, IELTS test results will now be valid for a period of 3 years, unlike the current 2 year validity period.

Immigration News

===================================

NOOSR was used for this purpose around 1999. I am not sure what happened to this because I stopped following after that


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

*j*

wts your degree??

i mean specialization??


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Naval Architecture.


----------



## viresh gupta (Mar 9, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> I am getting my experience assessed with ACS. How/Where to get the Degree assessed?



hi , i too am applying presently ,need some information regarding the same my contact number is <*SNIP*> please add me on whats app

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------

